
This guy surgically implanted earbuds under his skin - mrchickenhorse
https://omnireboot.com/2014/i-surgically-implanted-my-earbuds-under-my-skin/
======
ocdtrekkie
Gotta wonder how long the circuitry in those earbuds will hold out. One of the
biggest concerns I see with implanting technology under your skin... is the
fact that you're going to have to endure such a procedure repetitively, more
than likely.

~~~
qbrass
I agree with your sentiment, but in this case, there's no implanted circuitry.
It's just a magnet driven by an external coil.

There are already medical implants that do what he wants, but no doctor is
willing to install them electively.

